
Show HN: Filter the web by Hacker News - huan9huan
https://hackernewsfilter.com/
======
huan9huan
Why? I want to check the url is submitted or not by HN in chrome extension,
but don't want to call HN Search API
([https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com)) every time for security
issue.

Result? 10 year links in HN count is about 2143436, total bloom filter size
2143436 * 2B, file size ~ 5M. Find building status in
[https://hackernewsfilter.com/status/](https://hackernewsfilter.com/status/) .
The bloom filter factors can be found in
[https://hackernewsfilter.com/faq/#check](https://hackernewsfilter.com/faq/#check)
.

Product? The chrome extension based on these data can be find in
[https://hackernewsfilter.com/](https://hackernewsfilter.com/) , after
install, you can check if an url is submitted or not when every time you open
a link.

Enjoy!

~~~
0xCMP
Ah this makes the purpose much more clear. I recommend putting a version of
how you explain this on your front page

~~~
huan9huan
Amazing! Many users are coming in :)

------
Yen
This seems like a great idea!

I usually try to avoid commenting on grammar or spelling too much, but it
seems like you're a non-native speaker of English, and it's a bit tricky to
understand some of what you're intending.

Here's some suggestions that might make the site's purpose a bit clearer (just
suggestions!)

On the main page:

"Easily find out if the web page you're reading has been discussed on Hacker
News, with no API calls"

On /check:

"Automatically find HN discussions when web-browsing, securely"

and

"Borrow HN community intelligence on every page".

On /status:

"For details about how to use the bloom filter file, check here"

On /feedback:

"I found an issue"

I'm not sure what you mean by "I want to format the url", so I'm not sure what
to suggest there.

If you like, I can follow up or file an issue, with suggested rewrites for
/faq. There's a lot more there than can fit in a single post.

~~~
huan9huan
Thank you very much, Yen, yep, many unclear in the site for now, you can
contact to me by gmail: hhhust#gmail.com.

~~~
illumin8
One minor note: When you click the icon, it shows you # of comments, but says
"# of commits" (commits is not what you meant).

Otherwise, seems very nice!

~~~
huan9huan
Wow, "commits" should be "comments", will fix it in next version. Thanks!

------
folz
huan9huan - in case you're interested, you can usually make a Firefox
extension and a Chrome extension from the same codebase. Check out
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Add-
ons/WebExtensions/Po...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Add-
ons/WebExtensions/Porting_a_Google_Chrome_extension)

Let me know how it goes - I'm happy to (try to) answer any questions you have
about the process!

~~~
huan9huan
looks pretty easy, I will try, thanks.

------
sytelus
This is cool. I like that websites I visit won't get recorded by someone else
however this needs to be open source. I no longer install Chrome plugins that
are not open source or coming from very well known public companies.

~~~
huan9huan
good consideration！the client can be open sourcing later.

------
welanes
Awesome work!

From your FAQ:

 _Q: Cost and make money?_

 _Not very sure how to make money_

Not sure you'll make money from this service but with this talent it seems you
can easily segue into other services.

For example, HN doesn't have any usable way to save and retrieve threads that
you find most interesting/informative/funny. You've solved half of that
already.

Solve the other half and you've basically built a bookmarking service. Some
good UI/UX and clever marketing positioning and there's a product probably
worth paying for.

Best of luck.

------
wineisfine
On the pinboard.in/popular page, it would be useful to have an icon linking to
the HN discussion. In fact, lets also have one to the Reddit discussion.

If someone has some time, this could be a useful extension.

------
archlight
Although HN becomes front page of internet for me nowadays, it is still good
idea! for submission part, it saves round trip to NH if article has been
submitted

~~~
huan9huan
Yep, since the extension can test the url submitted or not , it will make the
"HN hunter" \- the submitter life easier

------
huan9huan
I will post the hacker news filter changes in medium
[https://medium.com/@datalet/](https://medium.com/@datalet/) you can follow
this accounts. thanks.

------
0x54MUR41
Congrats, OP!

Thank you for making this. I can't wait this coming on Firefox.

------
clydethefrog
For DDG users !hn has a similar functionality, but it does redirect you the HN
Search API.

------
colin3dmax
A very useful HN plugin！

------
thenormal
Probably will give a try

